# Leupold RX1000 Rangefinder



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone used one? They are quite attractive on paper, but I would like to hear from someone that has put one through the paces. I have a older model Leupold rangefinder, it is hard to use and hard to get readings with - thus my question about someone having used the RX1000.

Thanks!


----------

